# Queen Creek, AZ - another bunny in a tank! TRACY?!



## undergunfire (Jan 10, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/pet/535163075.html
_

"Ms. Peeps is her name she has survived 5 dogs, A moved to AZ from CO, six children and all their friends who always wanted a bunny but mom said NO. We are down sizing everything and having to fore close. We think a $10 rehoming fee is fair but if we find the right family who knows. Her indoor cage will cost though, $50 or OBO. She was an outdoor bunny when we got her, but we lived in Colorado and thought it was a rather cold winter so moved her indoors. I think here you can put her back outdoors,but I would put frozen litter bottles in her cage during summer every day. You should cage her bedding once a week. Food and water daily. So if you think you can give her a secure home let us know. 

Sadly, michelle"













_
Survived 5 dogs? I wonder how old this poor rabbit is? The tank appears to have PINE bedding in it. 

Please, no one email this person. Leave it up to Tracy or I to try to help this bunny 




TRACY....can you/we help this bunny :??!_
_


----------



## Haley (Jan 11, 2008)

I always remindmyself when dealing with people that not everyone is aware of the dangers they are posing to their pet by keeping them in these conditions. Its likely they just dont know that pine and an enclosed glass tank can cause respiratory problems.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2008)

I know that not everyone knows, but it is their own fault. They should have done research before getting an animal in the first place.

I really have no sympathy for people who don't know how to properly take care of their animals. There is no excuse. It takes a full day of research to realize what you are doing wrong.

:?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh dear..

I agree, they should've done their research first. That rabbit seems very sad.. by the sounds of it, his life seemed horrible =[


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 11, 2008)

hellllloooo.

i just saw this posting. dude, no excuses this time, this bunny lives in a TANK! not just for photo sake this time. its all set up, with pine bedding that will kill that rabbit.

emailing this lady now 

tracy

edit: i emailed her the following...

Hi michelle J

My name is tracy and I live in north Scottsdale. Iâm really considering adopting your little girl! She is absolutely beautiful â definitely a dutch, possibly a mix? I think pure though!

If you donât mind me asking a few questions before I commitâwhere did you get her from? Is she spayed? Has she ever been involved with another rabbit? Before Iâd adopt her Iâd have to bring my Holland lop bunny nemo in to make sure they get along. Nemo is neutered, so if she isnât spayed no babies there, but she really does need a spay to prevent future uterine cancer! 

I highly recommend, in case this doesnât work out, you come join a forum that I happen to be a part time moderator on. The website is http://www.rabbitsonline.net and there is a rescue section that you could post Ms. Peeps on and see if anyone would be willing to adopt her. That is, after I come visit her first! J

Thank you for your time and your response in advance!

Tracy (and nemo!)
-------------------------------------


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh gosh the poor bun its living in a FISH tank! I hope she goes to tracys where she wont be kept in a tank. It must boil in there.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2008)

Yaaay, Tracy! Do you think you'd keep this bunner, or foster her?

I hope you can help the sweetie out . I saw her posting and just had to post it here. What is with these Arizona people keeping bunnys in tank? They MUST see it beeing done at the pet store, and think it's okay .


----------



## Haley (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah in an ideal world I agree everyone should research a pet before getting it. But honestly, I had Basil for over a year before I knew cedar bedding was no good and that the fiesta pellets I was feeding him were making him fat. I didnt even know about spaying and neutering for a while. I never even thought to research it. I didnt know there was information out there.

Im not saying when you come across a situation like this you shouldnt try your best to educate the person, just remember they probably arent intentionally being "cruel", they just dont know otherwise.

Keep us posted, Tracy. I really hope this works out. Shes is a beautiful bunny.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 11, 2008)

it would all depend on her temperment and how she gets along with nemo she is getting a name change, that's for sure. i kept nemo's name when i rescued him, because i felt like he should keep something from his old life, because it will always be a part of him.

still waiting on a response....

tracy
*

undergunfire wrote:*


> Yaaay, Tracy! Do you think you'd keep this bunner, or foster her?


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 11, 2008)

kay she emailed me back, here's what she said:

"Yes she's still here, she is not fixed, she had a friend, but she passed a year ago. If you'd like to come see her please to arrange. Thanks."

sad! so i am going to go see her i think sometime on tuesday...the thing is, i have a friend coming in from out of town that will be here sunday thru saturday, so this is just such an inconvenient time. i'm going to ask her if she can care for the bun another week until i can get there, and remind her of this site.

tracy

edit: just emailed her back.

Hi michelleJ

I would love to come see her, but the problem is, I have a friend coming to visit me from NY on Sunday thru Saturday so I will be kinda busy all week. Is there any way you can hang on to ms. Peeps until I can come see her? I understand if someone else adopts her before me, of course. I just donât want you to think Iâm stringing you on.

Also, donât forget www.rabbitsonline.net may be able to help you faster than I can if anything.

Let me know if this is an okay arrangement.

Also, where did you first get her from? Sorry, canât remember if I mentioned that in my first email.

Best wishes, good luck!

Tracy


----------



## Haley (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh I really hope that this all works out and that you can get her. It sounds like she has had a rough life so far.

I really hope her current owner joins. Especially if you cant take her maybe we can find someone else who can.. Shes so beautiful.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 13, 2008)

ugh. this woman still isn't answering me. congratulations lady, you are barring a rabbit savvy person from adopting your baby.

great job.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 13, 2008)

What are with these people? I think you need to start emailing as a "jerk". Like...

"Hey, I want the bunny, but will give you $20 for her if you can hold her for me for another week".


LOL...arg, people.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope she didn't take a look at the forums only to discover this thread?

:dunno:expressionless


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 14, 2008)

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> I hope she didn't take a look at the forums only to discover this thread?
> 
> :dunno:expressionless


Maybe she got a responce from somone else saying they could come get her right away, then just ignored Tracy's email?


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 14, 2008)

i doubt she saw the thread. i know if i had, i would have emailed her back if i was in her shoes and went crazy on her for making judgements about me without even knowing me. just my 2 cents of course.

amy...eventually, we're going to get around to save a life here. i am going to be a pushy, arrogant idiot the next time something like this happens, and then i am willing to bet they'll hand over the rabbit.

ARGH. just so frustrating.

tracy

edited because i used a bad word here that i didn't mean to use, SORRY everyone!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 14, 2008)

Just as a side note, when I first got into rabbit ownership, I didn't have acces to the internet. I bought a book on how to keep rabbits, which reccomended glass tanks and feeding bread. Even when we got the 'net, I just still assumed my book was correct, and didn't read up anymore about rabbit care because it didn't cross my mind. In fact I only learnt the majority of what I know now just from joining this forum, if it wasn't for it, I'd still be ignorant.

Hopefully something good happens with this bunny and they at least come look at RO .


----------



## Pipp (Jan 14, 2008)

The point of this forum is to Educate, not Criticize. 

If you gave Michelle this address, she'd only have to cruise the forum to see a very obvious headline.  The Rescue Me forum can be viewed by non-members. 

You know very little about her or the bunny's situation, and the conclusions,judgments and tone ofthis thread are a sure fire way to cut off communication and eliminate the opportunity to actually do something good for this bunny. 

Have some sympathy for the owner, she mentions they're moving due to a foreclosure, she sounds pretty sad. The bunny sounds pretty old, andshe did have a partner, she wasn't lonely. I don't think this is an abused rabbit, the owner seem tocare about placing her in a good home, but yes, shecould use a better life at this point. 

And keep in mind the the "ARA crazies" monitor Craig's List like hawks waiting for exactly this kind of situation to jump on and criticize. She probably got enough hate mail to not want to respond to ANYONE. 

And to be honest, what I gleaned from Tracy's letter is that Tracyprobably isn't interested unless the ownerspayed her,and I doubt shehas any interest in forking out the time and money for a rabbit she doesn't intend to keep. 

But there was certainly a better chance she may have responded to Tracy had people (Amy and Tracy included if she saw the thread)not beenso critical. So Tracy, please do NOT try the pushy, arrogant idiot approach, that was likelywhat caused her to stop communicating. I just hope this womandoesn't say 'forget this crap' and let the bunny loose or turn herin to a high kill shelter. 

The rabbit did not win this one. 



sas 

PS: She included a phone number on the ad, which hasn't been deleted. Wouldn't it be best just to phone her?


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 14, 2008)

sas, 

i totally understand where you are coming from, which is why i said in my last reply that if i was in her shoes and saw this thread, i would be sending an angry email back to the person who sent me here. i would also never give them my pet that i was trying to rehome.

by pushy and arrogant i meant that i won't ask about spays or anything, i'll just be like 'hey ill take her for 20 bucks can i get her tomorrow' and that's it. like a short email so that way they don't think i'm patronizing them or if i don't hear the answers i wanna hear, then i'm just going to yell at them.

so in the end, i just think that i need to change the way i handled this. although, i'm not gonna lie, i am annoyed that she never even emailed me back.

as for the phone thing, i tried to phone her, and it went to voicemail and then said the voicemail box was full and disconnected me.

blah.

tracy


----------



## Fluffball (Jan 14, 2008)

I wouldn't go too far the other way. You need a nice friendly tone to get a result I would think, especially if the person clearly loves the bun.

I learnt that to get what I want from people in written form, start with something nice (so in this case, I saw your rabbit on X and s/he is REALLY beautiful), then get to the bones of it (if necessary, use your judgement), and then finish with something nice (like if I can take this bun I prmise I will give your lovely girl/boy the best home I can, something like that).

Try to tell them about yourself and your love of buns, not ask too many questions. That shouldn't threaten them, or let them feel judged, or worried, it will just show you are a rabbit lover who is wanting to take their bun. You can always ask questions when you go to pick up the bun.

On a side note, if this was only for Undergunfire and timetowaste, why was it posted publicly and not done via PM?


----------



## Haley (Jan 14, 2008)

One thing to consider is that if someone's in foreclosure and their world is falling apart, isnt it likely they may not be on top of checking emails and messages? I would give it a week or so and try again if it were me.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 14, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> One thing to consider is that if someone's in foreclosure and their world is falling apart, isnt it likely they may not be on top of checking emails and messages? I would give it a week or so and try again if it were me.



Yeah, poor Michelle... 

Here's the Googlecache from herad from a few days ago.. 

_Golden Retriever_

[size=-1]_*...* I need to find home for 3 horses, 7 chicks, 3 dogs and a bunny. It not like I wanted this, please call before you flag us. Sadly, Michelle *480.677.2553* *...*
_[/size]

And don't forget shehassix kids.

sas :tears2:


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 14, 2008)

hey i'm waiting, no worries. it's not like if she messaged me in a week and said hey can you still take ms peeps, i would say NO you didn't answer me quick enough, you know? i'm here for that bunny, even if it does take her a week to get back to me.

t


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 14, 2008)

Its sad to see a bunny living in an aquarium. Though...I'd have that aquarium....
It's a big size tank but so narrow, I have the same size one and I think the same s tand, too.

My friend had a HUGE reptail tank they kept their bunny in, but I wasn't so opposed to it because it was so massive (designed for large iguanas and junk) and because it was a reptail tank, it had venthillation holes all over it, and he was taking out for many hour each day to hop around the house.


----------

